# Weather maps at a glance.



## Miguel Cervantes

*U.S. Severe Weather Map*

Updated: 1:20 PM EST on December 11, 2008 — Edit My Time Zone
Click on a colored region of the map for details.
Full U.S. | Northeast | *Southeast* | Midwest | Southern Plains | Northwest | Southwest | Alaska | Hawaii | Puerto Rico 




Weather Warning Legend:

<TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Tornado Warning
*A tornado warning is issued when a funnel cloud has been spotted or a rotating thunderstorm has been indicated by doppler radar.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Tornado Watch
*A tornado watch is issued when thunderstorms in and near the watch box area may produce tornadoes.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Severe Thunderstorm Warning
*A severe thunderstorm warning is issued when a storm with any of these severe weather criteria is approaching the warning area: 

Hail 3/4 of an inch or greater
Winds greater than 58 mph
Recent history of tree, telephone pole, or other structural damage
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Severe Thunderstorm Watch
*A severe thunderstorm watch is issued when there is a possibility that thunderstorms in and near the watch box area may produce the following severe weather conditions: 

Hail 3/4 of an inch or greater
Winds greater than 58 mph
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Winter Weather Statement
*A winter weather advisory is issued when significant accumulations of snow, sleet, or freezing rain may affect the advisory area.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- High Wind Advisory
*A high wind advisory is issued when sustained winds of 31 mph or greater are expected to occur for at least 1 hour. This advisory can also be issued if winds of 46 mph or greater are expected for any length of time.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Flood Warning
*A flood warning is issued when flooding is occuring or is about to occur.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Flood Watch / Flood Statement
*A flood watch is issued when flooding is possible in the watch area.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>- Hurricane Local Statement
This statement is issued when it is necessary to inform the public of hurricane or tropical storm watches and warnings. These statements contain detailed information of when and what adverse conditions to expect as a result of the tropical system affecting the statement area. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>



</TD><TD class=keyText>- Heat Advisory
A heat advisory is issued when the heat index is expected to exceed 105 °F (100 °F in New York City) or if nighttime lows are expected to be greater than 80 °F for two or more nights. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>



</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Dense Fog Advisory
*A dense fog advisory is issued when fog that reduces visibility to 1/4 mile or less is possible in the advisory area.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=active cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>*- Fire Weather Advisory
*A fire weather advisory is issued when dry conditions in the advisory area result in a situation where forest or brush fires are possible.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>*



*</TD><TD class=keyText>- Hurricane Watch
A Hurricane Watch means hurricane conditions are possible in the next 24 hours. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>



</TD><TD class=keyText>- Hurricane Warning
A Hurricane Warning means hurricane conditions are expected in the next 24 hours. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>



</TD><TD class=keyText>- Tropical Storm Watch
A Tropical Storm warning means tropical storm conditions are possible in the next 24 hours. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=keyIcon>



</TD><TD class=keyText>- Tropical Storm Warning
A Tropical Storm warning means tropical storm conditions are expected in the next 24 hours. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## elfiii

<!-- Start WxSticker -->
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width: 271px; background-color: #FFF; border: 1px solid #999;"><tr><td colspan="2"><div style="height: 35px;"></div></td></tr><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;"><div style="width: 101px;"><div style="height: 22px;"><img src="http://icons-pe.wxug.com/graphics/smash/htmlsticker/html_linkT.gif" width="101" height="22"></div><div style="font-family: Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; background-image: url(http://icons-pe.wxug.com/graphics/sm...l_linkBG.gif); text-align: left;"><div style="padding-left: 10px;">P lan your trip</div><div style="padding-left: 10px;">Local Radar</div><div style="padding-left: 10px;">Detailed Forecast</div><div style="height: 12px;"><img src="http://icons-pe.wxug.com/graphics/smash/htmlsticker/html_linkB.gif" width="101" height="12"></div></div><form action="http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast" method="get" target="_blank" style="margin-top: 10px; margin-bottom: 0px; text-align: center;"><input type="hidden" name="bannertypeclick" value="htmlSticker"><div><input name="query" type="text" value="Find Weather" onFocus="this.value=''" style="width: 85px;"></div><div style="padding-top: 5px;"><input name="GO" type="submit" value="GO" style="width: 50px; background-color: #008; color: #FFF; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; border-top: 1px solid #CCC; border-left: 1px solid #CCC; border-right: 1px solid #000; border-bottom: 1px solid #000;"></div></form></div></td><td style="vertical-align: top;"><div style="height: 139px;"></div></td></tr></table>
<!-- End WxSticker -->


----------



## Lukikus2

Hey check it out! I didn't know this stayed updated. Good stuff.


----------

